# random question: Can goats eat chickpeas?



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

This is out of the blue weird question, but I was just thinking about how some people feed field peas in their grain mix and I wondered if goats can eat dried chickpeas. Anyone know? Not planning to try it, I'm just curious.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

from what I have read they can eat them, not sure on amount or ratio???


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you mean garbanzo beans? The answer is yes but I have no idea on the amount.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, garbanzo beans. I make my own feed mix and for awhile I incorporated field peas, but they are no longer available where I am, so it set me to thinking about other kinds of legumes and whether or not goats can eat them. I used the peas in the same way I use BOSS or Calf Manna.


----------

